# Medicated FET in Feb 09 part 2.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

New home ladies  

Here is babybluz's list .....  keep it going, babybluz! Fab job 

Feb FET cycle update




NAME          D/R    D/R SCAN      SCAN      ET              OTD          
Babybluz      29/1      19/2            27/2      4/3    18/3        
Berry55      now on 10th march- good luck                                        
BHopes        26/1      10/2                        28/2   14/3          
CarlaK        11/1        2/2                        19/2        6/3        
CarolineS                  4/2                          9/2        20/2  
Cate1976      10/2      16/3                        19/3                            
Caz s              ?                                                                            
Chablisgal    25/2                                      1/3                              
dragonfly151  26/1      26/2                        3/3      17/3        
fozi                                                        16/2    3/3        
Jomag                      11/2                        26/2      12/3        
Lexey              waiting for AF                                                      
Minette                    20/2          6/3            9/3                              
Mooo                                                        27/2      13/3        
Moraki          5/2                                                                          
Nats210        -          -          13/2          17/2      28/2    
Odriscde01  8/2        25/2                        18/3                                
Rosiepie        -          -            7/2          14/2      2/3          
SarW          25/1      26/2        6/3                                              
Trinity                                                      17/2      3/3      
Truffle80      24/1      5/2                                                              
Veng                        28/1                        14-16/2    26/2        
Vikki75        2/2        12/2                        26/2        12/3        

let me know any changes to dates and I will update list


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Here is some   for our new home.

DFx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Friday to all my lovely FF ladies,

Wow, lots of BFPs on this board (and hopefully lots more to come!!!)

All fine on the sniffing/HRT front here. Have a lack of side effects, but have been very emotional over the past few days, but I'm sure that's par for the course!!! No one ever said that this was an easy road to take!!!!!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone and keep legs up and alcohol levels to a minimum!!!!

Babydust to all,

Dee


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Congrats Carlak on your OFFICIAL BFP!!! I'm so jealous!!!

Thanks for making me feel better about my 2 frosties - I promise I'll keep my PMA up!!

Well, scan went fine today - lining is 8.2. Consultant was very positive. ET planned for monday - got to phone clinic tomorrow afternoon for appointment time. Please thaw, little frosties!!!

And happy start of weekend to everyone! Yay!

Minette


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Have a great weekend girls and PUPO girls - stay away from those pee sticks    

Congratulations to the girls with positives this week!!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

sue hun my embies were day 3   good luck sweetie x


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

Hope you're all doing well. 

I'm thrilled for all those of you with BFPs!

Those on the 2ww, good luck to all of you hoping your dreams come true. 

I had my scan on Wednesday and my lining was 8.4. Thought this was good and though was reassured this was good my clinic have upped my oestrogen valerate and I need to go for a scan again tomorow...?? I can't help but be anxious as to why this is necessary, it wasn't on the Protocol ..Should I be worried? 

All being well I calculate my ET date to be Friday 13th (!!) will see what the clinic say tomorrow. Getting more and more anxious as I only have two frosties


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you marielou   I see you are pregnant with a fet baby congratulations, does that mean your son and baby are from the same batch? 

odriscde, glad its all going well, i hope all these positives will rub off on us too  

minette thats great your lining is ready,another hurdle over. good luck for monday. When will they thaw your embies?  

moraki, perhaps they want it a bit thicker? good luck with the scan tomorrow   . i cant help as to why but they should know what there doing and why so maybe you should ask tomorrow to put your mind at rest  , i know its easy to think of questions once your out the clinic! I do that all the time too.


Hi sue, hope your FET goes well,    keep us posted 

 caroline  vikki  and DF and everyone else have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi welcome all to our new home.

Hope every one is well.

Just a quick on tonight had my scan to day and all was well. Lining was 9.3  so that was good. 

All set for e/t on thursday 12/3/09 day after my birthday.

Congrats to all the BFP


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

hey sue, mine were day 5 blasts. they've all got a chance though


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

morning all

sar thats fantastic news hun, what a birthday pressie!   when do your embies come out to thaw? 

I having a bit of a   moment...

I didn't realise the knicker watch had started for me yet but it must have done.. i had a tiny bit of blood and panicked at first, but if my embies are 5 or 6 DPO (not sure when to start counting) could it mean implantation bleed?

would AF start this early while on the drugs ?

BBxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

BB     its implantation bleed!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

BB - that sounds like implantation bleed hun.  I was secretly hoping for a bit of that myself.  But nothing!  Just take care of yourself, chill out plenty and let nature takes it course now.  

Caroline - how you doing?  Do you have a date yet for starting this madness again?  How many AF do you need to have before they will start you on the tx again?  I have four frosties left, so just wondering if I don't get that BFP on Thursday how long it will be before I can get going again?

Minette/Sar - Good luck for Monday and Thursday!! Its so exciting!  Nice comfy lining there just waiting to welcome your embies back home.  Enjoy the build up.  I really enjoyed my transfer, if that doesnt sound too daft.  I felt that after all the waiting around I had finally made some progress.  Fingers crossed for you both and wishing Sar a happy birthday on Weds!

Rosiepie - hope you doing ok and looking forward to your scan.  Had a look at your photos, and your little ones are gorgeous!!!  Have you told them there is another little brother or sister on their way?

Moraki - I think it is good that the clinic are just making sure your lining is as thick and comfy as it can be.  My clinic said they would be content with anything over 7mm, but preferred it to be as thick as poss.  Sounds like they are just making sure - and I think that is much better for you and your embies.

Well done Carla!!!  Lots of BFP on this thread... hope it continues!!!


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Quick update - got a time for my ET on monday (assuming frosties thaw ok) - 11.15am. Definately getting nervous now!

My lining was 8.2 yesterday which consultant was pleased with & also said anything over 7 is good, but so many of you seem to have thicker linings - I hope it doesn't mean my chances aren't as good.

Babybluz - I don't know when they thaw my embies - I didn't ask. I don't even know what day they were frozen on. I will make sure I ask on monday!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx

Minette


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Jomag - I was told on the phone when got the BFN that I could just ring the clinic when we were ready to start again, so thinking April.  Then we got a letter saying we need a follow up app which I have got for 19th March, due on that weekend, so hope that after the app they will agree that we can then book our D21 from March AF to start April.  So that means I'll have bled after the negative and 1 AF.  This is what we did after the fresh cycle before starting the FET.  Anyway     you might get that positive!!!

Minette - your lining sounds good.  I think my magic number was 8.  Depends when they are planning your ET and how close this scan is to it.  Don't worry...they know what they are doing!!!


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

hope all you ladies are well and have enjoyed a stressfree weekend (where possible).

have fingers crossed for you this thursday jomag! thanks for the compliment! we haven't told anyone about this cycle (well, there's one friend who helped with childcare but that's it), and we're trying to keep schtum until 12 weeks, fingers crossed that we get that far. we'll probably tell the LOs when i get a big belly...

good luck for tomorrow minette - it is nerve wracking waiting for the call/waiting to call when you don't know how the thaw has gone. i hope it goes well for you


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Minette - thinking of you hon.  Hope ET goes well.  Look forward to hearing that you are officially PUPO x


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Jomag. Well I am now officially PUPO!!!

Am actually feeling very negative & down though. Only 1 of my embies thawed, and it is only a day 3, 2 cell. Everyone else seems to have 4, 6 or 8 cell. The doctor seemed to make a bit of a hash of the transfer as well - he had to change & use a different catheter. Today just seems to have been a bit of a disaster!   

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Minette


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

HI Guys

I haven't been on for a while but just thought i would have a wee look at what has been going on. This is a really busy board and I wish all of you all the very best.

This is my first FET. I had one failed ICSI in Sept 05 and one BFP in March 06 (fab wee boy)

I went for my scan on Friday and my womb lining is only 3.4mm thick that is after 2mg progynova twice a day. They have upped my dose to 3mg twice a day and another scan tomorrow. Apparently your lining should be at least 7mm thick. Even in my successful ICSI it was only 6.3mm thick. Anyone else had the same issue?

I am really struggling with work at the moment as I have so many appointments and am really feeling rubbish. I am intending to take the 2ww off as I did that the last time and I got BFP.

What are the rest of you doing work wise?


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Minette.  I too only got 2 cell embie, grade 2 and I felt exactly the same after et.  I tortured myself looking on this site for others who had only 2 cell and I couldnt find any.  However, my doc said he was perfectly happy with them and I am now told lots of people go on to get BFP from early slow dividers.  For about two days I obsessed over it, but that will soon change.  The next fortnight will be a rollercoaster and you will get days when you feel really positive and then other days like today so just go with it hon.  There are so many people who have defied all the odds with IVF and there are others who have had Grade 1 8 cell embies which haven't resulted in a BFP - so there really doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason to any of it.  That's what I have learnt anyway.  I wish you all the luck in the world with it.

i am going crazy here, really want to test although I know I shouldnt.  This has been the hardest few days so far, because I feel so close yet so far away.  

scotlass - They probably just havent given you enough progynova.  I was on 3 x 2mg a day, so you probably just need to catch up a bit.  I would liked to have taken the 2ww off, but now that i am actually going through it there is no way I could have stayed at home.  I am already going around the twist here and I am being kept busy at work.  I just took two days off and that was more than enough.  But hey, if it worked for you last time I guess you dont want to tempt fate by doing anything different this time.  Good luck with it, whatever you decide.


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Ooooops Pee stick police were not on guard this am and I did a sneaky HPT and got a BFP!!
Called clinic who said to test again on Thurs but think it's a good sign.

Am now very excited and happy. I know it's 3 days to go yet, but the line was a clear one so I'm very optimistic. 
Here's to an uneventful second pregnancy.

Good luck on the thread - there are definite     from this one!!!

Mooo
x


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh Mooo, how wonderful!  You must be so happy!  I am wondering now should I test.  My friend has just bought me four pee sticks but I am so frightened of that BFN that I can't quite bring myself to use them.

Did you have any symptoms at all, did you feel positive that it had worked?  I dont know what to do!!!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello girls,

Well what a lot going on.

Moo, congratulations and hope you get good blood results on Thursday.

Minette, stop reading all the websites and enjoy your success and the fact that you are PUPO!!!!  If neither of your embies thawed, think what you would give to have a 2-cell embie snuggled safe inside you?  We've become the greatest worry warts on this board!!

I've seen several ladies on here who had more than 2 and none even defrosted.  The fact that your eggie defrosted is a positive and shows it's a strong one!!!  Feet up and lots of positive thoughts!!!!  Only happy thoughts for the next 2 weeks.

Jomag, I don't know how you have not tested. Me an DH have agreed that we will test (praying that we get that far) from day 10 post transfer until the OTD.  You have no trigger shot so no false readings, but you do run the risk of having a late implanter and getting a negative and then further along getting a positive.  I think the reason that I am going to test early is that if I get a negative, it might help me to accept it if it really is a negative, if that makes sense!!

Scotslass, hope your lining improves, I've had the opposite where my lining grows too think, (24mm last cycle and had to abandon).

If we get to egg transfer, I am hoping to take a few days off, but really think that I would go off my head if I took 2 weeks.  Being very optimistic about having a successful IVF, I gave up my job in Feb 07 (was it really that long ago?) to give myself the best opportunity, so as I do temporary work, I can have what time off to suit me.

Lots of babydust to all,

Love Dee
x


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi odrisc.. I think you are right, I could have a late implanter so I don't want to see a negative until I absolutely have to.  My poor DH thinks I have lost the plot, he can't see the big panic!  He rang the clinic and asked them if it was wise to test at 10 dpt and they said absolutely not to do it.  I think that has settled me a little... but then I read other posts from girls who are day 10 also and have just got BFP - and I want to be them!!!

Thanks for the response and I really hope you get to transfer stage soon and that it all works out for you!

Jo x


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Jomag, I have had no signs or symptoms at all and decided that if I tested today it would take some pressure off and that if it was neg, I'd still have the hope of being a late implanter, so that's why I decided. Do whatever you feel right doing, but I had been silly and did a test on day 8 and got BFN.

Good luck!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Evening ladies, hope you all had nice weekends?

Mooo OMG congratulations, i bet you are on  

I was feeling a bit negative over the weekend but feeling much better today, got my mom here to stay with me for a few days, keeping me distracted and well fed  

Minette, congrats on being pupo, keep  , jomag gave some sound advise and i agree with Dee that the fact you got 1 embie out of 2 is good, i got 2 out of 9! but this whole process is so difficult emotionally, its hard no to get some down days. were all here for you and to keep that PMA up  

jomag, I can believe you want some bleeding! I cant see the good in it myself, but then it seems there is no pleasing us pupo ladies   and Jo..
... pee sticks are bad stay away  . Seriously though i think i might test a day early too so i have 2 tests to go by but it is so hard sticking to that, i am avoiding boots! Lets hope all those bfp are a lucky charm for the rest of us

scotslass, i didn't have trouble with lining but i was on 12mg prognova a day, more than most here. seems like your clinic are just giving you what you need and will increase it gradually until you are ready, good luck tomorrow and be armed with questions written down.   

sarw, its great you got your ET date now, not long to go   

  to all the   ladies

 
BB XX


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, not good news i'm afraid. I've had 2 negative pregnancy tests today so it doesnt' look like i'm pregnant anymore.

just a question about the drugs really; does anyone know how long they hold AF off for? Obviously I'm thrown by this as i thought i had some faint preg symptoms and, of course, AF is really very late. now i'm just thinking it's the progynova or the utrogestan pessaries that are keeping it from happening...   anybody know?


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Awwww Rosypie        

Have you spoken to your clinic?
Did they say it was a chemical pregnancy?
I am not sure on the drugs I think its the pessaries that hold it off, not sure for how long, but you could post in the "ask a pharmacist" they should know.

I'm so   for you

BB xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Feb FET cycle update


NAME D/R D/R SCAN SCAN ET OTD  
Babybluz 29/1 19/2  27/2 4/3 18/3  
Berry55 now on 10th march- good luck 
BHopes 26/1 10/2 28/2 14/3  
CarlaK 11/1 2/2 19/2 6/3 
CarolineS 4/2 9/2 20/2 
Cate1976 10/2 16/3 19/3  
Caz s ? 
Chablisgal 25/2 1/3 
dragonfly151 26/1 26/2 3/3 17/3  
fozi 16/2 3/3 
Jomag 11/2 26/2 12/3  
Lexey AF arrived 31/3 
Minette 20/2 6/3 9/3  23/3 
Mooo 27/2 12/3  
Moraki 5/2 13/3  27/3 
Nats210 - - 13/2 17/2 28/2 
Odriscde01 8/2 25/2 11/3 18/3  1/3? 
Rosiepie - - 7/2 14/2 2/3  
Scotslass 13/3  
Sar W 25/1 26/2 6/3 12/3  26/3 
Sprinkles 19/3 
Sue93 16/3? 
Trinity 17/2 3/3 
Truffle80 24/1 5/2 ?  
Veng 28/1 14-16/2 26/2  
Vikki75 2/2 12/2 26/2 12/3  

I can't update page 1 so have had to post list again, let me know any changes to dates and I will update list


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Rosiepie,  so sorry to read your news, but have you had blood test taken to check your HGC levels?  Maybe all is not lost.

Babybluz, I have my scan on Wednesday to see how my lining is doing, fingers crossed

Dee


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

re-did a test this morning with first morning wee and it's a definite BFN. no pain or bleed yet (although i am still talking the drugs) so it must have been a chemical thingie.

so gutted for this to happen on our last go 

lot's of luck for the rest of you


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Rosiepie - gutted for you hun.  How cruel is life to give you that joy and then snatch it away again.  We can only hope that there is some good reason for it.  Although I guess you can't think what it is right now    I hope you find the comfort you need from your little ones and that DP gives you all the support you need to get through this.  Remember, tomorrow is a new day, and God doesnt give us anything he doesnt think we can handle.

I have decided against the pee stick for now and am going to hang on until Thursday.  I am so frightened of seeing a negative result that I just cant bare to do it.  Vikki, Mooo and I were all due to test on same day, and they have both got fantastic BFP's - so I'm thinking the odds are against me.  I reckon two out of three is as good as could be expected.  Either way, I think I will handle it ok and will be back on here in a few months time going through the whole thing again


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rosiepie, such sad news.   

Jomag, keep the PMA,   just because your test date buddies both got BFP's doesn't mean you wont! 
I am proud of your willpower - was touch and go for a mo there eh 

DFx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

just wanted to pop on to say I am so so sorry to Rosypie and her DP


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

rosypie im so sorry    but how coulsd it be a chemical pg did you have pregnyl injection? i cant believe it im devastated for you


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

chemical preg is another term for a very early miscarriage vikki (rather than anything to do with all the chemicals we pump into our bodies   - i though the same first time i heard it ). Horrid term really, as i think it undermines our sense of loss . 

hope everyone else is doing ok  

we're due for transfer (assuming any thaw ok) probably next monday. Am scared beyond belief i must admit...


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

sue thank you for telling me that   i didnt know   good luck to you  for your ET      embies survive the thaw for you xx  
rosypie once again im real sorry sweetie    
got blood test tomorrow fingers crossed its a high one ! 
big   toeveryone


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

got everything crossed for you vikki


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks sue


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks for all the kind words. i've had a really tricky morning, coffee with friends who didn't know. not sure how i held it together. can't stop    now

i know that pregnancies don't last if they're not supposed to. still, it's a difficult task to reprogram your brain to there not being a child. and a due date that will come and go now. and, i think chem preg is where you have implantation that starts so the hcg starts happening but then it doesn't complete. i just can't believe i only did that test to shut my ridiculous DP up with her paranoid rantings, and here i am today, in a completley different place 

anyway, have arranged my follow up appt for 2 April. it's free so why not? i had a very low antral follicular count at my last pretreatment scan so i need to have AMH tests done. not sure what any of this means, not sure if it means a fresh ivf won't happen, whether it really is doors for us and our ttc'ing. can't really think about the money either with DP on a reduced week. we've worked really hard to get the mortgage where it is, do we really want to extend it?... so much to think about.

sorry for the 'me' post. i haven't posted much on here at all, and when i have it's mostly been about me. sorry. i wish you all the best. on the edge of my seat for thursday, have everything crossed for you jomag.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

rosypie    I so feel for you, went through the same a few months ago and gutted doesn't begin to describe it  . 

Give yourself some time hun, it's impossible to make any firm decisions about the future when you've been dealt such a cruel blow. If it really is time for you to give up ttc-ing then you will know (at least that's what i've been telling myself for longer than i care to admit...). Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Rosiepie - please try not to be angry with your DP for wanting you to test early.  At the end of the day, your relationship is the most important thing in all this and you are in this together.  My biggest fear is how all this is going to affect my marriage so got to try to do everything possible to keep things in ship shape - as this really does test things to the limits doesnt it!  

Your DP is probably feeling horrible too today, although I am sure you will be feeling the strongest since it was your body going through it all!  But she is still in this with you and is probably feeling a bit guilty for encouraging you to test so soon.  Keep the faith for your follow up appointment and it aint over til the fat lady sings.  I just wish you didnt have to go through this today, I really wouldnt wish any of this on my worst enemy!  Look after yourself, do something you havent been able to do for a while - I know what I'll be doing on Saturday if its not good news for me... heading to the nearest pub and ordering a very large glass of chardonney.  Might even have a coffee too, and a hot bubble bath when I get home!  Hoping I don't have to, but just in case... 

We have always got to look out for that silver lining.  There will be one there, you just have to find it now.


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Vicki - congrats     

rosypie - I am so sorry    . 

I had another scan this morning and my lining is still not thick enough. They have upped the hrt to 4 mg twice a day and if it is still too thin on Friday we have to abandon.
I am so scared about this. I have found the drugs so difficult this time and am not in a good place. The thought of having to go through it all again is a nightmare. I am usually so positive. DH trying to be supportive but sure he is thinking i am a moaning prat!!! 

Help!

Hugs to all of you out there who understand


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Scotslass - you poor thing!  I know what a state I got myself into worrying about lining thickness so I totally understand how you are feeling.  And I know what it feels like to feel like a moan with DH, because they really do expect us just to get on with it don't they.  But it is you who is filled with drugs, which are messing about with your entire hormone system and it is you who feels the main pressure of this working because it is your body involved.

What is it up to now?  Do you have far to go to get it to the 7mm?  Try to remember that loads of people face this same problem but with a bit of tweaking it is very rare that they don't get it to at least the minimum.  It is the worst feeling to think that the cycle may be abandoned at this late stage and when you have got so far.  Friday probably feels like a lifetime away right now (just like my OTD on Thursday does!), but its only 3 more sleeps hon and then it will be all systems go.  The day of my lining scan I realised that I had been taking the wrong dose of progynova the whole time and I swear I thought I was having a nervous breakdown so I'm with you on this!! It all worked out ok in the end though and the relief was huge.. hoping you get that same relief.


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i really don't regret testing early. i still got a BFP on my OTD so nothing would be different, i'd still have spent the last week checking out my due date, thinking about the new baby every second of every day, being relieved that i'd never ever have to go through tx again. i'd still be right where i am today. i've got to be grateful for DP's paranoid rantings last night though. if it weren't for that i'd have never retested between now and our first scan (our clinic don't measure HCG levels) and we'd have turned up all excited to see the heartbeats and how many? only to be told there was nothing there. that has GOT to be so much worse than this. so, today trying to be positive, I'm taking away the fact that yes it could have been better in that we'd rather have had a BFN from the off, but also that it could have been much much worse too.

thanks again and best wishes x


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Rosypie - like the others, I'm so sorry.  

Scotslass - keep up the PMA. Still 3 days until friday, so much could happen.

Jomag - you're being so strong not testing until your OTD! Hope it pays off for you  

Babybluz - my OTD is 23/3 - can you add it to your excellent chart for me?

Hope everyone else is ok - unfortunately, I'm still feeling very negative today. But if I carry on feeling like this then get a BFP, it would be a wonderful surprise!

Minette


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Rosypie, you are being so strong about all of this and I hope that it will all bring you and your DP closer. As Jomag says, I too believe there is always a silver lining.

Am a bag of nerves today as it OTD tomorrow and have to do another HPT (my clinic doesn't do blood HCG) to check it is still BFP after the lovely test on Monday morning.  

Jomag - I can't believe how well you've done holding out without a test and statistics doesn't mean anything here believe me! Let's make it a Hatrick on OTD for us 3!

xxxx


----------



## CarlaK (Jan 25, 2009)

Rosypie- I am so sorry to read what has happened  

What an awful thing to happen. I didn't think you could get a bfn so soon as thought the hcg would still be in your system. I always thought Chemical pregnancies were testing bfp then they can't find anything at the scan. Like you say though... that would be worse to have those couple of weeks more thinking of due dates etc. I hope you and DP be strong for one another. Maybe you will try again after having your posttreatment app?? I know its hard to think about going through it all again though xx

Mooo- CONGRATS on your BFP!!!!!

I am getting seriously paranoid that there won't be anything but a sac on the scan. Got really sore boobs now which only started in the last day or 2 but the side effects of the cyclogest (ie bloatedness and wind etc -sorry tmi!!) have eased lots. Did a CBD last night and it came up Pregnant 2-3 (which means I am 4-5weeks) so I make that as correct but still gonna do another next monday a few days before the 6 week scan just so I can see if it changes to 3+weeks... i just feel that i want to be prepared for any bad news I think...

Hope everyone is ok is those on 2WW are bearing up!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for lots more BFP'S

xxx


----------



## Scotslass (Jan 28, 2005)

Jomeg

Thanks for your encouraging words. The lining was 3.5 last Friday and 4.5 yesterday. So there is hope as at least it is increasing.
I am trying to think positive now and stop being such a wacko!!! You are so strong waiting till your OTD.            fingers crossed for you hun!!!!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies

Who said I was strong waiting for OTD??!!!  It is because I am so weak and can't face seeing a -ve!  I don't even want to do my official test tomorrow.  I am definitely not feeling strong right now.  Banged my elbow on a door handle this morning and just burst into tears like some raging idiot.  

Scotlass, you are heading in the right direction.       

Carla - good luck to you hon, this 2ww malarky is a bit testing isnt it!

Mooo - if I were you I would be testing every day, about 4 times a day - just to see that BFP!!!  You have come so far.  Enjoy the moment and dont be getting yourself all nervous.  Remember, it is up to you to provide a nice safe environment for your embie - so don't be letting any bad toxic nervous energy make its way downwards!!!  Listen to me, if I am lucky enough to have an embie the poor wee thing will be half poisioned by now with all the adrenalen running around my body right now!!


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah, i thought it took a while to leave your system too. it was just over a full week since we got the BFP so i guess it was already on its way out by OTD. just enough hcg there to confirm the positive and leave me none the wiser. still really grateful i found out now rather than later. i feel much much better today, completely different from yesterday, it seems like it all happened such a long time ago now. i'm still not sure whether to tell my mum and sister anything, i'm still sad and i'll have to see them at some point. anyway. onwards and upwards. just got to continue breathing in and out and i'm sure the rest will take care of itself.

lots of luck for everyone


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Rosie, you really are a strong person you seem to be handling it very well, but again I am truly sorry.  I agree with you that it was better to know now than go through thinking your pregnant until the scan or worse having an unexpected bleed. 

Good luck to our 3 testers tomorrow, jomag, moo and vikki      

odriscde how did your scan go? 

Sarw not heard from you in a few days hope everthing is set for ET tomorrow. good luck  

sue, your dog is so cute by the way. have you got any dates yet?

scotslass here is a dance to thicken up your lining for friday
[fly]        [/fly]

how is everyone on the  doing? 
It is torture not knowing already, but i can not bring myself to test without DP with me and he does not want to test early.
I am feeling hungry all the time at the moment, and getting an occasional dull ache in my lower tummy come and go and very emotional - I'm not reading into every little thing- honestly!! 

  to everyone

BB xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls sorry about the me post but in a rush .....  
just got back from clinic had hcg test done its 964!!!! doc sed for a result like that an my otd isnt till tomorrow its probably twins im so happy so no need for any more pee sticks even though ill still do the odd sneaky one x got scan on the 30th 
good luck to everyone    
big hugs too


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent news Vikki - Twins!   Just relax and take it easy now.

DFx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Vikki - how exciting!! Twins!!!  You are going to be one busy lady     

I am so frightened of doing this test.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jomag your be fine           ill be   for you tomorrow  
DF thanks hun x   by the way twins isnt a defo till scan but levels are lookin good   xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Vikki thats great news (sorry if i jinx you with mentioning twins) but with that early bfp so strong it did seem a possibility.

Bet you cant wait for your scan now, omg    

that news has put a smile on my face. I was feeling a bit disheartened with the 2ww testers thread, what a rollercoaster this is.

BBxx

 jomag, am   for you for tomorrow


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

BB good luck hun not long now     for you too xxx i might go get another hcg beta done again next week just to make sue its rising , it drives me crazy im addicted to knowing now lol   scan i wish was tomorrow lol but im sure it will fly by well it better lol xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Vikki, that's great news.  I'm sure you'll be dying for your scan to see 1 or 2 heart beats!!!

Scotslass, have you asked your clinic about patches, I'm sure I read a few posts on here from girls whose linings were looking a little thin and they got patches, which if memory serves me right, gets the hormone into your bloodstream quicker.  Fingers crossed for you, but a few days can make a big difference.

Rosiepie, you are one strong lady and again, so sorry that you had a disappointing result. 

Well, I had my scan today and all is well.  The doctor said it was 'beautiful' and 'perfect', feels funny that I actually felt very proud!!!!  I was so thrilled as my lining grew out of control last cycle and ended up with 24mm and an abandoned cycle.

Pending successful defrost of my embies, I will have egg transfer on Wednesday 18th, so feels kind of 'real' now.

Dee


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonderful news Dee, hope it all stays 'beautiful and perfect'!  The thaw will be fine, I had 2 defrosted and both of them are still snuggling in now x

BB - hows it going hun? I have had a weird not quite AF type ache on and off for the last few days, I am hoping it is them hunkering down although no sign of an implantation bleed. No sore (.)(.)'s either! Today is a   for me as if I get through it it will be the furthest we have managed. 

Vikki - keep on smiling, you deserve to xx 

CarlaK - I know it is not easy but you have to stop stressing that it will all go wrong and enjoy the fact that those tests keep on coming up positive! Enjoy it x

Mooo - hope all is well with you!

Jomag -        for today.

 for everyone!

DFx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

just checking in to see how our testers have faired this morning.

will keep fingers crossed and check back later

x


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I did the 'confirm' test today on OTD and it's a definite clear positive so I'm just sooooooo 

Jomag - have been thinking of you all morning.      

Good luck to the 2ww girls - it kind of takes for ever but goes in a flash. I've had no symptoms or signs so it's all still a bit surreal!

xxxxxx


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi girlies

Haven't been on for a few days been keepin myself busy after my bfn news and just trying to get back to some normality.  It is lovely not to be feeling grumpy tired and moanin all the time, now that the drugs have been banished.
I haven't even sent my form back to the hosp to say my test was negative, must remember to post it back today!!!

Congrats on the bfp mooo, I'm so pleased for you.  Enjoy every moment of the next 8/9 months.

Jomag    that you get a positive result today.  

Dragonfly and babybluz how are you both surviving your 2ww...... are you tempted to test early  I know its hard but do try to hold out til your test date.


Take care

Trin


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

trinity  glad your feeling a little more human 2day. going to try hold out until the day before.

whoo moo great news  

jomag     for you

DF, i will   extra hard for you to pass that milestone.

sorry its short today and a me post but i really feel unwell....

i woke to my arthritis flaring so bad its difficult to type, i was brushing my teeth and felt queasy and then everything went dark like I'm going to pass out, managed to get back to bedroom and sit it out, but i am still feeling dizzy and sick, so think i have caught a bug    
 I'm not actually sick as I'm worried about straining  and not absorbing the drugs 
my pessary came out too   half melted (think i didn't push it up enough) spoke to clinic they said use another one.

BB XX


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi my FF chums

Just checking in quickly because I'm feeling a bit down today.  Got a heart wrenching  this morning.  

I havent even called the clinic yet because I'm scared of crying down the phone and not getting the words out.

Im feeling sad and disappointed today, but my DH, family and friends have been so supportive, as have you lot.. so I dont feel so alone in all this. 

I'm going to go home tonight and have a big glass of wine, a really hot bubble bath and cuddle up with my gorgeous DH.  then maybe in a few months I will think about going back for my four remaining frosties.

Wishing you all huge happiness and lots of BFPs for the future.  You're all so lovely and your support over the last few weeks has been a Godsend to me.  Will check in from time to time to see how you are all getting on.

Jo x


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Jomag     

You still have 4 fab frosties - that could mean 4 babies!!!!!

I am so sorry to hear your news, I have been thinking about you and checking on and off all day. Do try and stay positive and really enjoy having a big glass of lovely wine.

xxxxxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all 

bb i hope u are feeling better soon .  

jomag i am really sorry about your news      

vikki your news is great good luck for your scan can't wait to find out if it's 1 or 2    

and for me had et today so now i am pupo. i was a bit gutted because only 1 out of 3 survived the thaw, but the one the put back was good grade. did not really under stand grading because they have changed the way they do it ,the now grade on how many cells and how big each cell is mine was 4 cell grade 3/4 which they said was very good.OTD is 26/03/09 .


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jomag

Just logged in to see your results.  I'm sure I speak for everyone here in saying how sorry we are to hear your news.  I personally know how this feels, but two weeks later and I'm back to some sort of normality!!!  as will you and then when you have your head sorted out you can start to think positively about those four blessed embies you have.

Take your time, enjoy your wine and get a big hug from your DH tonight.

God bless

Trinity
xx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks Trinity.  Are you going to try again do you think?  Are you with RFC or Origin?

Not sure how long I have to wait to start down regging again, but maybe I would be best to just let the dust settle for a while and try to forget about it.  Just sounds difficult even typing that.  I have been so focussed on this for the last six months, not really sure what to do with myself now!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jomag  im so sorry     ive been thinknig of you all day , i just wish you all the luck with your 4 frosties sweetie  
sar well done PUPO at last


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh jomag... i'm so so sorry to hear that. i was so hoping to hear good news today. I can totally relate to the crying down the phone thing, when the clinic rang to tell me to stop taking the meds i couldn't even tell them where i was, and whether i was on my own or not...

so sorry


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Jomag, so gutted for you.  Been thinking of you loads todayand logged in as soon as I got in from work today.  Isn't it odd, that I don't realy know you, but I think I understand you.  You come across on this board as such a strong woman and just so lovely, I was really hoping that this was going to be your time.  

Just wanted say a few things to all the ladies who have had BFN's and also to all the ladies who have had the joy of BFP's and then had the hope cruelly snatched from them.  

I know that I have not got to the stage of testing yet, but I always feel that there seems to be pressure on everyone to get over negative results so fast?  If you had a broken romance or were made redundant from your job had any kind of family crisis, no one would expect you to get over it so quickly.  Because infertility is not openly recognised as the stressful, difficult road that everyone here at FF knows it is, we really don't know how to cope.  There are no songs about infertility, there must be 1000's about heart break and in a way, the whole world knows how to deal with someone who has been through something that they can relate to.

We invest so much time and energy in this process, and I'm sure I'm not alone when I look back at what I have had to do to get to this point.  I had to lose weight, (difficult thing to do), give up smoking, (very difficult thing to do), give up drinking, (except for a few lapses).  It's taken me 3 1/2 years to get to the point of hopfully having my first ever egg transfer next week!!  

We pump ourselves full of drugs and hormones and while slowly withdrawing from our normal social lives, we actually allow ourselves to believe that we might get the babies that we all so desire. 

BFNs and chemical pg's are such a huge loss to us.  We all know that we cannot just 'try again' in a month or two because there is a rough, hard process to the the finish line.

Be kind to yourselves and talk, talk, talk about your loss.  There must be a grieving process, which everyone need to go through.

Here at FF, we have all lost something..........our innocence? our belief in a fair world? our dreams?

I feel the pain of every woman on here and wish you all luck and babydust.

Apologies if I've rambled, feeling a bit emotional today, (did I mention that that sometimes happens to FF's.....ha ha).

Dee


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Can I join you please?

Currently on buserelin (day 35) and HRT 3 x 2mg a day, scan this morning said lining wasnt thick enough, was 6mm and need 7mm (wish I'd read this thread before I'd gone this morning then wouldnt have been so disappointed as would have known what measurement they were looking for).  So have to stay on the injections and tablets for another week, go back for another scan next Thursday.

Didnt realise that FET cycle would be such a long drawn out process compared to short protocol fresh, but we are where we are.

Huge congrats to those ladies with recent BFPs

Huge sympathies with those ladies who have had BFNs

To everyone else hi and hope you are coping well  

Quick question, apart from lining having to be certain measurement, and the obvious thawing of frosties are there any other things that I should be aware of on a medicated fet that could hamper getting to et, any advice very welcome.


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning Ladies!

Hi Sprinkles, glad to have you on board. Nothing else you should be aware of, once the lining is thick enough and the embies are thawed it is all in the lap of the gods 

Bhopes - been thinking of you, how are you holding up? OTD tomorrow, you never know what can happen!

Dee - wow, what an emotional post, I guess we do all go through so much to get this far and many of us have our dreams snatched away at the final hurdle. What we must not forget is that this does work for many people and that the tiny ray of hope is what keeps us all going. Keep up the PMA  

Sar - Congrats on being PUPO, here is a good luck dance for you.[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]       [/move]

Rosiepie, Trininty and Jomag 's for you all. Hope you are all OK

Babybluz -  for you, hope you are feeling a little better today. What a nightmare, to not only be going through this but to have your arthritis flare up again. Take care of yourself and rest up. Over 1/2 way now hun xx

As for me, well I made it through the day 9 milestone, I think the progynova stops the old  so nothing to shout about. I am glad to be past it though. Aches and pains seem to have subsided but I keep feeling dizzy, just for a couple of seconds but enough to unnerve me. Anyone else feeling this?

Hi to everyone else and  to all.

DF x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Afternoon ladies

DF, thank you for the  I'm a little better today. I don't know what the dizziness/nearly passing out and retching was about yesterday i haven't come down with a bug and as far as i know its too soon for morning sickness, i looked it up and most are saying 3weeks past ovulation onwards  just glad its passed. 
maybe the dizzyitis is going round too  Only 4 more sleeps for you now, i am getting excited and anxious for you 

Hi sprinkles and your most welcome. I know exactly what you went through turning up to your scan to hear your lining is not right  good luck next thursday  
Once the hurdle of a nice thick lining and your embies thawing is over, ET is a few days away. good luck 

Dee your post got my flood gates open  I am not so good with written words but really feel what you wrote, I find it amazing that through a few posts it is possible to feel so close and involved in such personal emotions and care so much about other peoples outcomes. FF is making my journey more bearable thats for sure. xxx

Jomag is am truly upset for you  hope you get some quality time with DH to share your grief with.    

Rosie how you holding up? 

Trinity, welcome back  the drug free, symptom free life feels like it was a lifetime away.

sar WHOOOOOO your PUPO at last, [fly]     [/fly]
bet it felt like forever getting there, but i am thrilled you have your strong wee embie on board and will be routing for a bfp in 2 weeks time. 
sending you some sticky vibes and   

Vikki, any pg symptoms yet? What has DH said about the possibility of twins?

moo how are you? that bfp sunk in yet?

moraki and scotslass how did ET go today?  

Bhopes, goodluck with test today, you never know it may have been a late implanter  

 everyone else

well I'm plodding along today, feeling a little better, worried about taking too many pain killers for my arthritis even though the clinic said its ok i am trying to grin and bear it as long as possible.
Has anyone else been dreaming a lot more than normal?

BB xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Well the weekend is here at last and I hope that everyone has some nice plans.  

Being very optimistic and bringing my PMA to the front, I'm getting my hair coloured in the morning, (as I'm hoping that I won't be able to do it for a good few months!!) and meeting a friend (and her little boy) for lunch.

Babybluz, you are so good at doing the personals.  I am also dreaming like a crazy woman, must be a side effect.

Baby dust to all,

Dee


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just to say my BFN is confirmed today.     Not sure how I feel as I knew I didn't feel anything all the way throught this cycle.  Just got to plan what our next steps will be.  

Thank you for thinking of me and for your support over the mad crazy 2WW.  Good luck to everyone!

love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

bhopes I'm really really sorry to hear it was -ive   
you got plenty of time to think what the next steps are, just take some quality time out with DH. 
Go enjoy all the things you have not been able to have for the past few months.
Watching everyone go through this is torture, I'm a blubbering emotional heap  

have a nice lunch Dee, having my hair done allways makes me feel good too. you having mad weird baby dreams?

 everyone else

BB xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello girls.

Sorry for not posting for a few days, but been really busy and only had time for reading whats been happening and no time for posting.

So sorry for those who have received negative results - Jomag, Bhopes and anyone else     so sorry girls, but      we will get our time soon   
Congratulations to those who got their positive, you deserve this after what we all have to go through.    for a healthy future for you all.

Well I feel like I'm starting again!  Got my first acupunture on Wednesday night which I'm quite excited about.  Thursday is follow-up app and then all being well AF is due next weekend and then I can book my D21 app.  The time seems to be flying by...Spring is finally here!!!

Good luck to anyone testing over the weekend and having ET/testing on Monday!!!  I'm thinking about you all.  Should be able to get properly up to date next week!!

Have a good weekend everyone

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

bhopes an jomag      im sorry , an pray that next time is YOUR time  
caroline good luck sweetie  
 to everyoneelse xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bhopes - So sorry that it didn't work out this time   There is no rhyme or reason to it. Take some time to think of yourself for a while and enjoy a big fat glass of wine xxx

DFx


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Jomag & Bhopes - so sorry, I feel for you both.  Make sure you pamper yourselves for a while, a nice glass of wine, a proper cup of tea, etc, and hope you decide on the next best steps for you both.

Moraki & Scotslass - how did your ET's go yesterday?

Dragonfly & Babybluz - how are you feeling? Not long now til your OTD's. I've had a rubbish week - had a really bad migraine on wednesday & thursday & didn't want to take anything. DH finally convinced me to take some paracetemol (which to be honest didn't do a lot!) - hope I haven't messed things up   Keep having a few twinges, but I know they could mean either one thing or the other!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all having a good weekend.

Minette xx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Bhopes - just checking in very quickly and wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and hope you are doing ok.

I'm getting over my BFN ok now, and am feeling much stronger than I thought I would.  It has made me realise that life does go on and that no matter what, as long as we have our peace of mind, then we will survive anything.  Knowing that I did everything I possibly could has helped.  I think next time I just need to have more faith in the big man upstairs, be more positive and try to enjoy the process instead of letting it take over my whole life.  It is so easy to become all consumed by it all, but next time I'm going to try to not let it drag me down so much.  Easy saying that now ofcourse when I'm off all the drugs!!  

Anyway, I hope you are chilling out a bit and enjoying being drug free for a little while.  I have been enjoying long luxurious baths and DH is concerned that I am drinking too much wine... better lay off that a bit now that I've got over this week!  

Take care, and we may even be cycling together again some time soon!

Jo


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi ladies

Jomags & Bhopes so very sorry to hear your news    . Hope your both doing ok. Stay strong.  

Good luck to those of you with approaching OTDs. I have everything crossed for you.  

I had Et on Thursday. One of our blasts survived the thaw thank god. Am feeling ok, other than the odd twinge and have more or less had complete bed rest since then and so going a little stir crazy but hope it will all be worth it. I had a spot of brown blood today so trying to stay positive and telling myself this could be implantation? 

Take care ladies.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

moraki congratulations your PUPO!!      good luck in the  

minette, i have been taking paracetamol and my clinic said its fine so you havent messed anything up   I am also having twinges

dee hows the hair looking?

DF how are you sweetie? 

I was a very very naughty girl this weekend and decided to do a test way too early......my DD was nagging and egging me on (like i needed much encouragement!)
I shouted to the hubby I'm gonna do a test, thinking he would say no but he didn't.  
I came out the bathroom with a stick that tests for water infection saying Ive done it, ha ha, my DD fell about saying wrong test do the other one. (turns out i have actually got a water infection.)  
So i dip the HPT and put it in the box, we all sat round and waited the 5 mins. I removed it and my heart sunk only one line, everyone was just silent, then i see a very very faint second line and was trying to tell DH and DD but i could hardly get the words out. 
They were not convinced by the hardly there line, so i march over to tescos and buy a clear blue digital and re do the test......it said pregnant 1-2 weeks  
DH is in shock still, well i think i am too, i know its early to be too excited but i cant help it.

BB xxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

BBluz - OMG!!! you are naughty and the pee stick   will be after you! BUT I am going to whisper you a very cautious Yipee!!!  

I have been so tempted to test over the weekend, but my DH just wouldn't let me. Oh well, I am onto my last day of the 2ww and have done my first pee of the day so have to wait until tomorrow now.  I am so confused about the whole thing, i have been really positive up until now and have had really full, heavy (.)(.) since Friday. I have also noticed very prominant veins in them which have not been there before. I woke up this morning and they have deflated and the veins although still there, are no way near as visible as they were. Now i am feeling worried that it is all over. Why can't it be tomorrow already? I just want to know now....

Sorry for the me post!

Hi to everyone else! 

DFxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

((((((((((((DF))))))))))))
I am  so hard you get that bfp tomorrow.
I have also had the boob thing come and go along with pains come and go in the ovary area.
you have been so good with the PMA I'm not going to let you get down today       
I feel so bad testing early as i felt i let you (my cycle buddy) down it took me ages to actually post i felt so terrible.
I wish i could magic you into tomorrow but unfortunately i cant so distract yourself as much as possible and keep strong my friend, it will be your turn next 

                  
A pma dance just for you

[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

BB - Yay!  That's brilliant news m'luv     

DF - thinking of you for tomorrow honey    

Jomag - thanks for your kind words, feel like I'm in a bit of a bubble at the moment.  Back to work, so everything & everyone seems  normal apart from me!  Have booked my follow up cons for next week - nurse had no sympathies what so ever.   And have rung our hospital for them to let us know what happens next.  We don't have any more frosties so will be a new fresh cycle but I want to see if we can get more tests done before that starts - gulp.  Hope you're holding out ok.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi BBluz!

 

I love the PMA dance! I am trying to keep positive and keep busy, was supposed to be going out for lunch today but unfortunately it has been cancelled. So, I decided I can't sit around moping all day and am off to see my friend with the 8 week old DD. We are going for a lovely walk in the sunshine and I am going to have loads of cuddles to get the baby vibes flowing. 

I have been quietly confident for the past few days but I think as I come to the last hurdle the nerves are getting the better of me!

There is no way that you let me down by testing early, believe me, if the DH  hadn't been around I would have caved in too! I am just so glad that you have your BFP [fly]          [/fly]

Enjoy the sunshine honey! 

DF x 

Bhopes - just read your post. Glad you have your follow appointment set up already. Can't believe the insensitivity of the nurse though. I think I am really lucky at my clinic, they all really seem to care. You make sure you get all of your questions answered and as many tests as you need carried out, they are there to help you achieve your dream xx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all 

bhopes i am really sorry about your    

bb congrats on your early     

DF good luck for tomorrow       

I am not feelin very positive at the moment been having weird pains feels like alot of pressure on my bladder,AF pains but lower down than normal.
(.)(.) sore aswell any ideas.     

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad i made you   DF and i think the cuddling baby thing is a great thing to get the baby hormones working. 
I will be up at the crack of dawn looking out for you bfp in the morning.
I was   my pants after i dipped the first test too so i so understand the nerves.    
Have a nice day with your friend df xx

sar, hang in there girl, i have same symptoms, so lets hope its a good sign, keep up the pma     

bhopes,thank you.  Thats great you got a follow up so soon, there is a 6 month wait at my clinic to see consultants! Sometimes some nurses amaze me they can be so cold it makes me wonder why they chose that proffession       

BBxx


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

DF and BBluz - hang on in there for those tests  - Bluz - looking good eh??  

Hope everyone else is doing okay - just found out my 7 week scan is 2nd april. Vikki - I had twins confirmed at 7 week scan last time so good luck. The midwife who did that scan was stunned that I'd been feeling really well - she thought I'd have really bad signess as hormone levels go sky hgh with twins!!!

Caroline, Jomag and everyone else about to go cycling agin (I love the term - makes it sound fun!!) hope that you'll spend a bit of time in between just geting to relax and remember it does happen - we've been extremely lucky and had 2 DD from first ICSI and a BFP from 1st FET, so I really can't imagine hw strong you are being. But my out look is that I ohpe and pray for a good outcome and do everything I can to make it all okay and then feel like the rest is up to the gods - I've done my part.

As for all those on 2WW - I had no signs or symptoms or anything (maybe just a little bit of AF feeling) and still don't ! So twinges and other stuff may be a sign, but no signs is also a sign   

Big hugs

Mooo


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

BB congratz again i posted on the other thread hun FET after ohss  
mooo wow i dont feel to bad with the sickness although this morning was the worst so far lol
got back from my hcg today its 18dpt 9,715   it was only 964 on 13dpt wow wat do you think defininlty twins like my consultant sed ? 
hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

Well, I'm having a very anxious day today.  I have to ring the clinic tomorrow at about 1 to see how many , (if any) of my 4 frosties survive the thaw.  I've got such a knot in my stomach.  I would hate to get to this point and not have anything to transfer on Wednesday!

I've read a few posts where girls had up to 8 frosties and none defrosted.  Agh, this is such a difficult process and every step of the way is littered with potential disasters!!!

On the other hand, I've read lots of post where ladies have had 1 frostie and gone on to have a baby so I know I just have to be patient and go with the flow.

Rosiepie: Hope you are feeling a little stronger following your tough few weeks.

Scotslass:  So sorry to hear that you're cycle was cancelled.  I think the only thing to try to bear in mind is that the clinic only want to give you the best chance, so therefore won't go on unless everything is correct!!

Jomag:  Hope you're feeling a little better and can start to look to your next treatment.

Babybluz:  Congratulations on your BFP.  So pleased for you.  A peaceful and uneventful 8 months I hope!!!

Minette:  Not long now until testing.  Fingers crossed for you.

Moo:  Wow, you lucky thing.  Hope you're feeling ok and that your twinnies won't keep you on your feet too much!!!

Vikki:  Your HCG levels are great, all the indicators for twins!!! Wouldn't that be great.

Dragonfly:  I admire your resolve and wish you all the best for tomorrow

Trinity:  So sorry for you BFN.  Good luck for the future.

Sar W:  Who hoo on being PUPO.  OTD 10 days and counting

Sprinkles:  Hope your scan goes better this week and you get on the HRT

Bhopes:  What can I say, so sorry.  Be kind to yourself and when you feel up to it, look to the future.

Caroline S:  Glad that you're feeling a bit brighter.  I've been doing acupuncture and I really love it.  Will it do any good?? Not sure, but for that hour every week, I forget all my woes!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, I've been promising myself that I would one day, do some personals!!!  Won't be doing that every day though.

Please send me some good defrosting vibes for tomorrow for my frosties!!!

Dee


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Dee
WE had 2 frosties and had only one thawed by choice for this FET - i was vvvvv nervous, but it's all workied out fine. Just believe!!!


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Dee,

We had 2 of our 3  defrosted and both are (hopefully) snuggling in nicely. Here is a thawing dance for you....

[fly]       [/fly]

DF x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Loving the defrost dance!!!

Lol

Dee


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning all,

I know it is early but I feel like I have been awake for hours! Just wanted to let you know it was a BFN for me this morning. Totally gutted as you can imagine but thankful that we have another frostie waiting for us to try again.

Thanks to you all for your support, it has really helped me through this cycle. lets hope it is 3rd time lucky eh?

DFx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG DF and DH       
I am actually   for you sweetie, i am totally gutted for you. 
I can't seem to find the right words to say I'm speechless, its so awful that such nice people have to go through this.
I hope DH is off work and with you today?
Take care of each other.
It WILL be your time next
BB xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks BBluz, Unfortunatlely DH has had to go to work, he was very upset when he left. I too have had   this morning (as you can imagine) it would be lovely if he was here but never mind. I can't face calling the clinic yet, I am bound to burst into tears and make no sense at all.

You have been a really fantastic cycle buddy and I am praying that your BFP stays    Have you tested again? Is that line getting darker?  I hope so! 

DFx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

DF im so so so sorry     i   that your frosties you have left will make you a mommy      
dee good luck hope everything gone well with thawing    
babybluz have you done another test yet?? i did mine for a week lol i was obsessed but then after having my hcg i gave up on them   
well feeling very sicky but also hungry lol ,im very bloated an cant wait to stop these blasted **** bullets lol  
hope your all ok xxx big   again to DF xxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

DF - honey, i'm so sorry, sending you loads of           Hope your clinic can offer you some support and some answers.  Are you supposed to test again in 2 days time?  I had to test again, 2 days after OTD, y'day, keeping on the meds until then but I felt it was a waste of time for me.  Big hugs     

Bx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all

df i am really sorry on your BFN      

dee good luck with et today [fly]       [/fly]

lov sar xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

DF, the clinic can wait until you feel ready, as i can imagine how you feel   and wish i could ease your pain.
Hope you get some quality time with DH soon and you can do the things you haven't been able to do for ages, like a nice hot bath, a glass of wine, a cappachino and any cheese you like!    


Vikki, yes even more   bullets now its +ive, there so messy i really want a hot bath.
I have same symptoms but not so sick as yet, but with your twin level of hcg i am surprised your head isn't stuck in the pan! 

I have tested daily, the line is better each day, but it feels like a dream still.

Dee wow thats a long list of personals 
Its a nerve racking time waiting to hear about your  , i   your call is good news today   

 sar and bhopes hope yor both doing ok?

I got my bestest friend coming round now, while i wait it for my drug delivery ( more   bullets!) I cant wait to tell her my news.
Ill pop back later to see how you are DF and to hear your thawing news Dee  
BBxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Now in a real panic. Just spoke to the clinic and only 2 of the 4 embies have defrosted.

What are that chances that neither of them will go on to develop?

In floods of tears and have to ring the clinic at 9.15 in the morning to see if they have gone to the next stage.  I thought that if they defrosted, they would be transferred.

Help please.

Dee


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

dee hunnie i only thawed 4 an only 2 made it too an look at me ,hun if there strong enuf to make the thaw then bets on there strong enuf to start dividing   keep your faith sweetie    for you xxxxx   an they like to keep them thawing to make sure they divide thats why you have to wait a extra day i had to  , too   its not nice being in limbo  an know how you feel xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Dee  I found the thawing and waiting for embies to grow the most awful part of tx as it is out of your controll and you cant see or feel what is going on so i really feel for you right now. 

Its normal for the clinic to let them grow before ET, I had to wait 2 days for mine to grow too.
Try and relax more and be strong for your embies, so they have a nice warm relaxed womb to snuggle into very soon.

heres a little dance for your embies to develop....
[fly]         [/fly]

BB xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow on the other thread i post on shes having triplets wow ....sorry cant believe it lol 
baby bluz i think you should come to it now !! its in bun in the oven its waiting for first scan !


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,

Dragonfly, only just read your post, so gutted for you.  This process is a killer!!!!

Vikki and Babybluz, thanks for the positive vibes, but I'm on the edge of my seat.

Dee


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just to let you know that I feel much better today, PMA is back! A BFN is not the end of the world and it will happen someday x  

Spoke to the clinic yesterday afternoon and they suggest that I do a fresh cycle again to hopefully get some more embies to join the one in the freezer. They are reluctant to do another round of FET with only one in case it doesn't thaw. Luckily for us DH parents have just come into some money and have offered to pay for it!!!!  That's a weight off my mind I can tell you, especially as I have given up the high powered, well paid, stressful job in persuit of motherhood! I am going to have a month off and then jump back on the rollercoaster in may/june.

Anyone know if there is a thread on here for the inbetweenies? I am off to have a look, got too used to my daily fix of FF and am reluctant to give it up!

BBluz - Hope today is a happy one!!!! 

DF xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Morning all

DF I hope you have done another HPT today?

Wow thats great of the in laws to pay. Have you booked to see the consultant to discuss any changes to next treatment?
Your so great with the pma i admire you for being so strong, but you know I'm here if you have a moment of feeling down 
Roll on may/june because thats when DF is gonna get a bfp  
I did see an in between treatments thread on here.

Dee   Good luck today, hope those embies are nice and strong   

Vikki, ill have a look and pop over  

sar, moraki and minette how is the 2ww going?, keep    

sprinkles good luck with scan tomorrow   

Well its my OTD and i got a very clear  
I still can not quite believe it.
Got my scan booked in so now i am on the 3ww to that.


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeahhhhhh It's official!! BBluz has her    

Definitely no good news for me  this time  
I have started a thread in the inbetween tratments section and hope to get some lovely ladies to join in soon.

I am sooo pleased for you, somehow makes me more positive knowing FET does work.. and of course that it has worked for my cycle buddy! Make sure you look after yourself and your little beanie, three weeks feels like a long time now but will be here quicker than you know it. 

Dee    for those embies, they will be big and strong when youi call this morning x

Vikki - hope you are well 

Hi to everyone else!

DFx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Babybluz - congratulations on the BFP!!! Bet your on . Am so happy for you. Here's to a happy and uneventful 8 months 

Dragonfly- sorry it didn't work out for you this time round. 

Dee - good luck for today. Hoping your embies are strong. 

I'm praying so hard  AF stays away    6 days post  transfer I  am  feeling all  sicky and have cramps. Am knicker-watching every 5 minutes!


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

CONGRATS BBLUZ!!!!!!!

Brilliant News - and I love the idea of 2WW becoming a 3WW - I've got another 2 weeks to wait until 7 wk scan!

I got all scared yesterday as still don't feel any signs, so did another test which ended up with a dark BFP line!!!


Df -     am sooo sorry that this episode is over, but you sound really positive and great news that you get some extra help fro Parents IL!!!

Will the new cycle start soon or will you have to wait a while?? I wonder if it may be worth trying a natural cycle with the Frostie you have left before putting yourself through it again. 
It CAN happen with one - we only thawed one of our 2 frosties (didn't want to risk twins again with our 2DDs stil under 2!) and we have a BFP! Worth thinking about if you do only want to have one bub..... Clinics can be reluctant, but at the end it's your choice, not theirprotocol that is the most important thing.

Dee - take it easy today, don't worry, I'm sure it will all be fine - frosties are strong you know!!!

xxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

Well, officially PUPO.  Should not have had such a panic yesterday, but it's so hard.

Both embies progressed overnight and the embryologist said that one was 'top' grade and the other was weaker, but they transferred them both today.

It's only taken me 3 years 6 months to get to this point!!

Thanks for all the support and now it's legs up for Dee and hoping that the next few weeks fly by.

Dee


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Dee whooooo!!! congratulations on being pupo  

Good luck with the 2ww now   you must have 2 strong little embies there  

Moo, I know what you mean worrying if our bubbas are still tucked away especially after what Rosie went through, i have a few hpts left too and might do the same, wonder if the worry eases after the scan  

BB  xxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all

bb  on your offical [fly]           [/fly]

dee congrats on being pupo   

as for me norting to report just cant wait for this 2ww to be over.

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Dee - congrats on being PUPO! Sounds good!

Sar W - I'm with you, I can't wait for the 2ww to be over, whatever the result! Just want to know now!

Babybluz - don't think I have congratulated you yet so CONGRATS!

I'm still pretty negative, my PMA has definately gone missing! Got a few twinges & tummy feels bloated - I just want to know one way or the other - I hate all this waiting!

Dragonfly - I'm so sorry - you're an inspiration being so strong! I have a feeling I will be joining you on your "inbetween" thread soon! Next cycle for me will be a fresh one & probably not until about September, as my natural cycles are about 8 weeks!

Minette xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for all of your hugs girls, they make me feel so much better. 

Dee - Fab news on the embies, you are PUPO!!!!! (I think my thawing dance had a lot to do with it!!)

BBluz - Happy 3WW!

Sar W and Minette - hang on in there girls, the last two weeks have been the longest ever for me but it does come to an end (eventually)!   

Already had some girls join my inbetween thread including Bhopes which is great. We will now be chatting about total randomness and looking forward to our next cycles.  

 to you all, I will keep checking in to see how you are doing.

DFx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

morning

DF I might pop over and bump up your thread 

sar / moraki your half way now 

dee do you test on 1st april? (april fools day) 

minette,  sorry your feeling down, Its not long now until you find out, keep believing in your strong little embie   

I see dee has joined the 2ww thread, sar,moraki, minette if you want to join heres the link..
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181473.0

Thanks for all the congrats wishes  you have all been so wonderful and i am glad i got to share this journey with you lot  
BB xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

First of all girls, I’m so sorry for not posting on here much recently but been very busy!!  I’ve now taken a few days off work to catch up with me time!!

Jomag – you seem to be coping well….I know what you mean, I need to be more positive that this CAN happen to ME!  Its nice to rebel inbetween treatments!!  I have been having the most wonderful baths!!!

Moraki – congrats on being PUPO!!!!  Keep resting and  its implantation bleeding!!

Minnette – paracetamol is one of the only drugs that you CAN take during pregnancy, so don’t worry!!  Hang in there hun for OTD…it’ll be here before you know it!!!  Stay strong!!

BB – Congratulations you naughty girl!!!  But what a lovely way to find out!!!

Dee – congrats on being PUPO (at long last)!!! Keep resting for the next 2 weeks!!

DF – so sorry hun!!!    Glad you are feeling strong enough to go through another fresh cycle!!  We will all get there one day!!

Sar w – hang in there hun….OTD will be here before you know it!!

Acupuncture went quite well last night...the ones in the feet hurt at first and felt aware of the others.  felt slightly freaked out by the one in my head, so she said that she wouldn't put a crown on me or set me on fire!!!!  Instead she cooked my stomach which was quite nice.  Not really what I was expecting and have signed up for another 3 go's...feel like I can do it again and its no worse than the injections in a fresh cycle of IVF!

Saw Mr R today who is happy for us to start FET again asap, but has warned us that our free go will not be available forever and should definitely be started by the end of the year.  We are now worrying about if we are doing the right thing.  We agreed to carry on with our frosties, this time, then if this doesn't work, go for a fresh cycle.  He doesn't really agree with going to blasts and thinks that its worth sticking with our D3 embies, which is fine.  After the meeting DH and I discussed this more and think we are going to ask for the frosties to be thawed as 3, then 2 rather than 2, then 3, so that if we do need to use our free fresh go, we only have 2 frosties left than 3...hope this makes sense...in our minds it does.

So, now just waiting for AF to arrive, which should be over the weekend/early next week, then book our D21 app!!!  and off we go again!!      third time lucky!!!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Caroline

We are in the same position as yourselves... we were debating going back for our four frosties or waiting for a fresh cycle through NHS which should be coming up around August time.  I had it in my head that if the last embies didnt work then these four are from the same batch and might not work either... but then you see loads of ladies on this site who FET has worked for second time around.  

Our clinic rang yesterday to say that we could be slotted in for FET in June, so we are now going to do that and then if that doesnt work give it one last shot with the NHS.  June seems very far away though!

You should join the Inbetweenies thread set up by Dragonfly.

Hi to everyone else - good luck with all testers over the next few days!!

Jo


----------



## CarlaK (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I haven't posted for ages as last week I started spotting (also had a fresh bleed) and really panicked I was having an early miscarriage... i also have sickness from hell I can't keep anything down and just feel ill all the time even being sick during the night! anyway... they brought my 6 week scan forward by a day and we went to the clinic yesterday...

Firstly apparently the bleeding was probably some kind of implantation and nothing to worry about and then I the DR turned the screen towards me to point out the sac and the embryo...I saw the flickering heartbeat straight away!!!! and then she said...oh there is another sac over on this side to which i expected it was an embryo which hadn't quite made it and then she said there was a heartbeat too!!!!

So it's official: Hang on in there ladies FET DOES WORK!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My twins are due (according to my DR who frankly has scared the life out of me about twin pregnancy) on 28th October - i originally thought I was due 11th Nov but full term for twins is only 38 weeks apparently!

Good Luck to everyone.


xxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

CarlaK, so happy for you.  Well done and the best of luck for the next 7.5 months!!!!

Feet up and look after your self.

Dee


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies got the same story as you carla this morning was bleeding went epa an scanned 2 sacs twins no hb yet though   but im only 5wks 5 days so still ealry xx


----------



## CarlaK (Jan 25, 2009)

Vikki- i was so worried about the bleeding i really did think it was all over. obviously its still early days and things are growing rapidly in there i believe the difference in just a couple of days can determine whether you see aheartbeat or not. They dated me at 6wk for twin1 and 6wk+1 for twin 2... sounds bizarre!! My clinic did say that i shouldn't expect to see a heartbeat at 6wks even as some info seems to say it isn't always seen until about 6.5 wks so try not to get too worried.

I still can't believe its twins..!!!!!

xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

carla me neither im shocked eben though i was told my hcg is high   just seeing is believeing my gestational date is 6w2d but im only 5w5d   maesuring 11.5 mm an 10.5 mm


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Carla and Vikki - how scary to be bleeding, so great news about having twins!!!!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, didn't realise a new thread ahd been started. Had ET yesterday. Brooke and Rio are both grade 4a embryos which is the best possible. Feeling really positive that 1 will implant. Be amazing if both do.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Cate - congrats on being PUPO!!

Had a lovely day....caught up in the garden, housework, washed car, etc and went for lunch with BF and god-daughter...she is trying to walk, but soooo slowly.  DH was with us too and we all kept saying about how we'll go out for walks with our children    it works this time as I'll then be on maternity leave this time next year!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG 2 twin announcements in 1 day congratulations both     
Hope the bleeding has stopped now as that must be scary, take it easy now you two   
will you still have your 7wk scan vikki?

cate welcome back and whooo your PUPO      
good luck with the 2ww  

caroline sounds like you had a loverly day, I also have dreamy moments like that  

Lexey hurrah   AF arrived at last, when do you start DR?

I had to shop for some looser trousers today   been eating like a starved maniac

BB xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Carlak and Vikki: Congratulations on expecting twins. Hope you don't have anymore bleeding.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes another nice day has encouraged the hubby to do some DIY   good you might say, but no he gets in such a grump when he is doing stuff    i think i might take the dog for a long slow walk  

Not long to go now lexey, are you having scans here and are you on the drugs now?
hope the 31 is a lucky day for you    

BBxx


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning all,

Well, I know its naughty but I tested early this morning & its a BFN for me. I've known it for a few days & just wanted to put myself out of my misery. Does anyone know anybody that has had success 4th time around? I'm starting to think that its not going to happen for us. There is nothing wrong with me as far as we know, but getting a bit disheartened.

Minette xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Good morning Minette,

I understand what you mean about testing early, we have already decided that we are going to test from day 11ish (if we get that far) so that we can prepare ourselves, but we have agreed that we will take the reading on OTD as the actual answer.  I think there is an OTD for a reason and you could have a late implanter.

Also, which brand of HPT did you use?  Some of the cheaper brands are not so sensitive.

I know it must feel like the end, but you have a few days left before your OTD.

Big hug and chin up.

Dee


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Minette:      to you and DH.

I have First Response tests which can give result 6 days early and I'm going to do first test 6 days early. Before you all reach for police icon, 6 days before OTD is my Mum's birthday. I know I could get a false BFN but the possibility of giving Mum one big birthday surprise is too tempting. Will do next test on 1st April, 1 day early so that I can tell the couple from church who've been really supportive the result to their faces. Only test done on OTD will be one the clinic have given us and I'm also taking photos of the tests as well to go in the box I've done of our IF/tx journey.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Lexey – glad things are getting there for you….sure this must be a good sign.  Good luck hun, try to relax and hope this is your turn!!!       

Minette – aw hun, so sorry!!      Do you have anymore frosties?  I don’t know what the statistics are for 4th attempts.  I’m hoping for 3rd time lucky, but I know a lady who went through it 7 times before she was lucky!!  Take care hun! 

Don’t want to be a downer on early testing and I know everyone has their own reasons for testing early, which is fine.  But be careful.  A girl, last month had a chemical pg and only knew due to early testing.  OTD – test was negative and she was heart broken.  OTD’s are given for a reason, so try not to get your hopes up too much!!


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all
minnette    sorry about your early bfn but you still have a few days until your OTD yet.

vikki and carlak OMG 2 twin         

hi ladies i have had a bit of spotting this evening is it to late to be implantation bleed,when does implantation usually happen.
i am really worried now because i have just been going about my days as i would normally going to work (continental day shifts 12 hr days 4 on 4 off)
now i am worried i should have stayed at home.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sar: I think implantation can be anything between 5 and 10/11 days after ET. From what I've read it's slight spotting. Have asked on NI girls thread about implantation and how long after ET it occurs. I'll be knicker watching from tuesday in case I get implantation bleed. Have read that not everyone gets bleed at implantation. I see from your ticker that you've only 5 days to OTD, in your situation I'd get First Response pg tests.


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi All!

How are things going?
Good to see people are hanging around the thread even though they have gone through 2WW.

Carla and Vikki - make sure you rest rest rest!

Minette - do stay positive and do another test on OTD to be sure.Some late surprises DO happen

Sar W - implantation bleed can happen really late sometimes, and often not at all. Knicker watching is awful - I can't wait to get through to 7wk scan just to make sure I can celebrate! I didn't have implantation bleed this time with BFP (should be 5wks +3) but I did with mt twin DD last time during 2 WW and at around 11 weeks so was pertified! 
I look at it like this - you do all you can, your embies are part of you and the clinic does their bit. If it doesn't happen, it's just not right this time - and everything starts afresh for the next try!

xxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

minette sorry you got a bfn   hang in there and retest on OTD you never know and im   for you xxx

Sar, i also had spotting in the 2ww, it freaked me out. but from what i read its nothing to worry about if its just spotting (usually pinky or brown blood)
My clinic said to act as normal, so working is fine. just don't go lifting heavy stuff.

I agree mooo, there is such a nice group here too.

Hope you all had a good mothers day.

We had a family gathering and dinner at moms, was nice until indigestion set in, now i am still in agony after eating gaviscon tabs (yuk)
Not sure how i am going to get any sleep tonight  

BB xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say      to Minette for today!!  Hope that BFN turns into a BFP for you!!!


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope all is good with you all.  

Well, i just couldn't stand it  any more and have tested a day early, OTD being tomorrow.  

The HPT says it's a BFP! OMG!!

Minette   you get a BFP too hon


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hoping someone can answer this. from what I've read, the earliest signs of pg are:

Going off foods you normally like, I've a sweet tooth and was in shop today and headed as usual for the swets, looking at my faves, I thought yuk and ended up at the stand where all the healthy stuff like nuts and seeds are. I've come home with a packet of sunflower seeds of which I've already ate over half of a 75g bag and have also got a 75g bag of wonderberries which has dried cranberries, goji berries, blackcurrants, physalis, blueberries and strawberies in it.

Implantation bleed which not everyone gets although knicker watching has started as result of above and allowing for embies being 2 days old (were frozen day after EC and taken out freezer night before ET), if I'm going to get it it'll be any day from today?

Metallic taste in mouth which not all women get, no sign of that yet.

Add to that a 'gut' feeling that at least 1 of Brooke and/or Rio is/has implanted.

Could the Progynova and/or Crinone gel be having effect on hormones which has made me go off sweets?


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Moraki: CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP. I'll be testing a day early as well so I can tell my friends from church the result in the evening (have Theology clas on Wednesday evenings) rather than testing on OTD and having to wait 3 days to tell them in church on the Sunday.

LEXEY: Thanks for that, did think it could be Progynova and/or Crinone Gel messing with my hormones. Going to make lasting out till 1st April difficult and DH is


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for our your lovely positive messages - unfortunately, still a BFN this morning. Gutted, but looking forward to being able to go on all the rides at EuroDisney in the summer!

Trying to be positive - no frosties left, so its another fresh cycle for me next. With my cycles being so long, probably be about September.

Good luck to the rest of you - you've all been so lovely & supportive!

Congrats Moraki!

Minette xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Moraki - huge congratulations to you!!!  So pleased for you!!

Cate - unfortunately the signs for pregnancy are also the signs of AF arriving and the side effects of the drugs.  For the FET I had the metalic taste, for fresh ICSI I went off foods and felt strange towards smells...this was before ET so obviously due to the HcG in my system which doesn't give me much hope for how I'll feel when I do become pg!!   

Minette - just seen your post - so sorry hun    good to see you are feeling positive about looking towards your next cycle, but a shame you may have to wait til September...anyway...one day it will be your turn!!! Take care hun!! xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Minette:      to you and DH. So sorry to hear it's a BFN. Glad you're looking at the positive though.

Caroline: I've never gone off sweets before AF, I think it's too early for AF to be coming, thought that if tx hasn't worked that AF would come just before or just after OTD. I'm enjoying being PUPO and as a friend put it in a text to me, I'm technically a Mum. One of my friends in church wished me a Happy Mother's Day yesterday and when I looked at her in surprise said PUPO.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Aww minette im so sorry sweetie   Nice that you got something to focus on looking forward to thats not treatment related.     Take care of you still, have some quality time with you and DH.

Cate, i believe in the power of the mind so you keep believing your PUPO, I think hunger was my 1st symptom    

Moraki WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO congratulations on your        
It must have been implantation bleed   Now your onto the 3ww and i can unfortunately tell you it feels sooooooooooooo much longer

good luck to the other 2ww's      not long to wait for you sar 

Lexey, hows the drugs going? still symptom free?

Hubby bought me a bottle of gaviscon tonight after my episode of indigestion yesterday, I cant believe it can be so painful. 

 everyone else, hope your all ok?


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Feb FET cycle update


NAME D/R D/R SCAN SCAN ET OTD  
Babybluz 29/1 19/2 27/2 4/3 18/3  
Berry55 now on 10th march- good luck 
BHopes 26/1 10/2 28/2 14/3  
CarlaK 11/1 2/2 19/2 6/3 
CarolineS 4/2 9/2 20/2 
Cate1976 10/2 16/3 19/3 2/4  
Caz s ? 
Chablisgal 25/2 1/3 
dragonfly151 26/1 26/2 3/3 17/3  
fozi 16/2 3/3 
Jomag 11/2 26/2 12/3  
Lexey 27/3 31/3  14/4 
Minette 20/2 6/3 9/3 23/3  
Mooo 27/2 12/3  
Moraki 5/2 13/3 27/3  
Nats210 - - 13/2 17/2 28/2 
Odriscde01 8/2 25/2 11/3 18/3 31/3  
Rosiepie - - 7/2 14/2 2/3  
Scotslass 13/3  
Sar W 25/1 26/2 6/3 12/3 26/3  
Sprinkles 19/3 
Sue93 16/3? 
Trinity 17/2 3/3 
Truffle80 24/1 5/2 ?  
Veng 28/1 14-16/2 26/2  
Vikki75 2/2 12/2 26/2 12/3  

let me know any changes to dates and I will update list


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Did anyone else who's got BFP go off foods they normally love as early as 4 days after ET?


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Cate - that is so true...you are a mum, even though PUPO, so yes you should celebrate mothers day if you want!!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Cate, I didn't go off food, I just cant stop eating   
every 2 hours im feeling so hungry and it started about 3 days after ET but i think its also to do with the fact i have stopped taking metformin now too and that upset my tummy and made food taste funny.

Its so hard not to read into every little detail on the 2WW, it will drive you insane  

BB xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies quick one  
had heavy bleed  this morning bright red   went epa an they scanned me an got 2 hb`s but my littliest twin is to small even though got a hb it`s to small for my dates she sed its growths slowed down so ill probably lose that one   im praying it holds on an grows abit for fridays scan been very emotional day cant stop crying other lil fella is 5.5mm CRL the lil one is 3.5 mmCRL (crownrumplength) gestational sacs are the same at 14.5mm     my lil one has a growth spurt xx
sorry bout the me me me  post again xx 
hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all vikki  i hope your little ones stick and keep growing .    try not to worrie to much.
miniette sorry about your bfn      
maraki congrats on your bfp        
only 1 and abit days untill my otd caint wait now just wont to know. asked dh if i could do a test to day and he would not let me


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww Vikki...     so sorry hun          the other little one survives!!!  Take care and take plenty of rest...good luck with your next scan.

Sar - not long now.....good luck!!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Vikki OMG   I am   for you little embie to grow      GET those feet up and keep eating and drinking healthy. 

Sar, well done you for holding out until test day   Good luck tomorrow       
Bet you will be up at the crack of dawn though  

moraki, I haven't put your BFP on the list yet as OTD not for a few days, but if you want it there now i will change it. you addicted to pee sticks yet?

My sister did a positive pg test yesterday and called me but couldn't tell me (bless), my mom had to call me this morning, saying she didn't want to upset me telling me, but i am over the moon that me and sis could be going through it all together, shes a few days more pg than I. I love her so much im going to have to go visit her tomorrow to give her a big hug.

As i might not be around tomorrow, good luck with your scan friday lexey     

BBxx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just popped on to say Hi!!

BBluz - Hope you are ok hon!   Thanks for bumping up the inbetweenies thread, it's quite busy on there now!! Anyone else who is unlucky this time is more than welcome to join us.

Vikki -    that both of your embies will be fine on Friday. Rest up!!

Good luck to all of the 2ww ladies!   

DFx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi i know its early been awake all night on and off finally did OTD BFP i think i am a bit unsure there is a second line but its faint .
dh is beeing very negative saying it not stong enough. plesase help.
i need some    vibes.going to go and ring clinic now.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

a line is a line lovey   even though ive not had fet i know that lines can be quite faint to begin with and they werer even with my twins.congrates lovey


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Sar W - it all depends on the test kit as well, I've used a couple of different ones and the lines are different shades even after 1 week after OTD. The only way there could possibly be a line however faint on OTD is if there is a baby making your body produce the hormone detected on the test SO CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Now starts the next hurdle the 3 WW.

Vikki - so sorry to hear that it's a bit of a struggle, but just get rest rest rest and     that everything will be okay. I am still on major panic until next week and 7 week scan.

xxxxx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi rang hospital and they said they take it has positive result and they have book 7 week scan for 16 th aprill.
i have got to go and collect some more drugs got to incress them.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

SAR well done hun as WFM sed a lines a line mwah xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

sar - congratulations hun on your BFP!!!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

[fly]Sar whoooooo congratulations       [/fly]
My line was faint too but the clearblue digital one came up with the words 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' that made DH more happy than the faint line.

Vikki, been reading your news on the other thread, glad your wee one looks healthier  it stays that way 

DF, how are you doing sweetie? Its a great thread you got going there, ill be popping over to read up as ill be routing for you on your next cycle 

lexey, how did your scan go?

I had a hospital appointment today and was told i can stop some of the drugs im on for arthritis, I am pleased about that as i was worried about the amount i do have to take, and that the pregnancy could improve arthritis for the next 8 months 
Not getting any sickness (yet) but I am really constipated  and getting lots of pains in my side. I did another Hpt to just reasure myself im still pg, it came up with 2 bold lines, my worst fear is getting to the 1st scan with no heartbeat and it seems like i still have a lifetime to wait.

Hope you all have a nice weekend 

BB xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sar W: Congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sar W!! So pleased for you hon.

BBluz - excellent news about the medication, hope it stays true and that the arthritis eases up during your pregnancy. You have enough to contend with!! I am fine thanks, finding it hard to keep up with the new thread, we have a fair few ladies on there now!

Just a quick pop on so hi to everyone else!!

DFx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Well I did an early test today and sad to report that it's a negative for us.  I knew it in my heart, but I will live to fight another day!!

Dee


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Dee....so sorry hun!    Take care of yourselves


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

dee it could still change hun so hold on in there till the 31st!!!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dee, sorry you've got a BFN but from what I've read it is possible to get false BFN 3 days before OTD if you've had a late implanter. I've been tempted to test early but have so far resisted for that very reason.  and  ers for you and DH.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Well, another negative result this morning.  

Funny thing is that I knew it had not worked this time and have really surprised myself in so far that I have not even been upset.  Hope the PMA continues!!!

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days,

Dee


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Dee.  to you and DH.


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry Dee - you're being very strong.

Minette xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dee - so sorry to hear your news.   Take care hon.

DFx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

dee take care and stay strong really sorry about bfn .all best for your dreams to come true.    
lov sar 
hope every one is doing well .
vikki look like twins are still doing well  
bb how are you getting on the 3 ww .
me had to incress my pessries to 3 a day and incress my tabs to 8 a day.
today i have been getting shooting pains in my (.)(.)
please stick little one.
lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Copy of my post from the 2WW thread:

**********************************************************************************************
Hello guys,

Just wanted to put a few thoughts down in words to try to support/encourage anyone else who might have gotten or will get a BFN in the next few weeks.

My OTD is Tuesday 31st March and I've now done 2 negative tests, 1 today and 1 yesterday.  I'm aware that there is a very, very slim chance that I might get a change of result, but I imagine the chances of that to be about 0.1 of one percent!!!

I think that I am lucky to be blessed with an upbeat, cheerful, optimistic outlook and before I embarked on this IVF journey, I tried to make sure that I understood the actual chances.

The statistics have to be taken notice of and I was aware going into this that 80% of women in my age group (37) are unsuccessful at FET.  I decided that I would not allow myself to feel like any kind of failure/dissapointment if it did not work for us.  The more I thought about 20% success rates, the more I felt that it was a great number, but I have to think that it was always more likely not to work.  Would anyone here back a horse that was 80% likely to lose a race?  (I know its a rubbish analogy, but it's the best I have today).

I have to now accept that this FET has not worked, but what are my choices?  

Do I lock myself in a darkened room and let myself cry and howl and feel absolutely depressed and down?  
Do I push my husband away and not allow his sorrow to hep me recover?  
Do I cut myself off from my friends who have children because I can't cope with them?  
Do I allow all my anger and frustration to colour my view of my life and kill all enjoyment or happiness until I have a baby in my arms.  

What will happen if I let that happen?  

Will my clinic ring me and say that they've made a mistake and that I am actually pregnant.  Of course not and by allowing myself to soak in misery and heartbreak, who will I actually be hurting?

Or course I'm going to allow myself a month or 2 to heal, feel a bit stronger and maybe enjoy a beer or two.  When I feel stronger, only then will I allow myself back on this crazy journey again.

I'm not saying that I don't care, of course I do, but I have to be realistic about the chances of success and I'm not going to let my life be destroyed by infertility.

Where is it written that we all get what we want in life?  Maybe a great husband, a nice home, good friends and a lovely, supportive family is what I get?  I have to appreciate what I have and enjoy my life.

If I have a baby some day, it has to be an enhancement to my life and I can't live a half existence waiting for my life to start when I get a baby.  

On a positive note, I now know that I my body responds well to the down regulating drugs, that my DH and I can create 'viable' embryos and most importantly we can get to the stage of transfers.  How many unfortunate ladies even here on this site never even get to the transfer stage and face abandoned cycle after abandoned cycle?  

Best of luck to everyone testing in the next few weeks and massive hugs to all those who, like a silent army, march towards motherhood.

It's good to talk,

Dee
xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pee stick 1 uesed today, DH went out early and I had lie in, seized chance when I got up to test. Not putting result online till I've told my parents and friends from church the result. All I'll say is that I'm cinfident the result is accurate. It'll be late Wednesday evening before I post the result.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Dee, really sorry to hear its negative result for you   but nice that you can be positive and strong, you will make a good mommy one day im sure  

cate, i   its a bfp for you. Have you told DH yet?

sar, im on the same dose, the 3ww feels so much longer especially when you test early.

Hi to everyone else, sorry its short and i havent been around much, but i have had the most horrendous headache along with throwing up, not sure if its morning sickness or migraine sickness but i feel awful, cant take my migraine tablets so i had to sit it out in the dark, still not quite gone.

BB xx


----------



## dragonfly151 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi BBluz - headaches and sickness Reckon thats because you have a bun in the oven! Naughty bun!!! Hope you feel better soon.  

DFx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I phoned DH to tell him the result. Pees tick 2 and test from clinic being used tomorrow, if BFP, will have to ring clinic to arrange time to be up there to get more Progynova and Crinone. Phoned parents as well and will phone them tomorrow after the test to tell them result.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Clinic confirmed my negative result today so I'm taking myself off to the In-betweenies board.  Best of luck to everyone here.

love and best wishes,

Dee


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Dee - wishing you all the best for your future together....I thought that what you wrote was spot on...give yourself time and who knows what the future will bring!!    

Cate -


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all 
hope u are all doing well . where is everyone else posting know.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dee: Sorry to hear that BFN has been confirmed by your clinic. I really do admire your positive attitude and do hope and  that future tx is succesful.

News on me is that pee stick 2 and test from clinic both showed . My parents are really pleased but aren't going to start getting excited till scan in 3 weeks and then will get really excited after 12 weeks scan. The reactions from my friends from church were brilliant, Brendan said 'oh my congratulations' and Hilary had tears in her eyes. Have told a few people but trying to keep it quietish. Think the  on mine and DH's faces might mean that church family will know on Sunday.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

sar, there is a waiting for 1st scan thread you can move to, or maybe we should make a new thread, like when can i walk around without a sick bowl!  

DF, thank you   
I been reading the inbetweenies and hear you got a nice holiday planned, so jealous, im not sure i would risk a flight or foreign food while pg, but the warm weather make my joints feel fab.

Cate i got a feeling its good news from you got my fingers crossed for you  

Lexey, hope all is well? thiking of you  

dee again im so sorry, good luck in the future  

vikki, you been quiet, how you and the bubbas doing?

6 days left until my scan, still feels like forever. getting a bfp you think is a final hurdle in the infertility world but its so not, then you read how many things can go wrong, in fact my clinic sent me 2 pages of what ifs! ending with but congratulations. Nice eh  
Not sure i mentioned, but my sister announced being pg too (her 3rd), she is just over a week further gone than I.

hope everyone else is ok?

BB xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

took me so long to send my post inbetween throwing up, i missed 2 posts 

WHOOOOO lexey your pupo [fly]       [/fly]
there is a 2ww thread thats quite good and supportive too, good luck 

cate yipeeeeeeee another BFP congratulations [fly]      [/fly]
Its so hard to keep it quiet. welcome to the 3ww!

BB xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Cate - congratulations hun...so pleased for you!!

Lexey - congratulations on being PUPO!!


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Just wanted to say that AF has finally (D40) turned up and now I can make my D21 app!!!  Feel on top of the world today, apart from dreadful AF pains, but for once I don't care and just happy that the witch has shown her face!!!!!! 

Round 3 here we come!!!

    its our turn!!


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

LEXEY _ congrats on PUPO!!!! Take it easynow, and stay calm!

Caroline - great news that you'r already on the road to baby! Hope you got Accsorted out - I really liked it 

Cate - yippeee, 3WW for you now!

VIKKI I'm guessing you had scan yest as welll - hope all was okay with the two babes.


3WW is over for me, I had scan yest and one clear heartbeat from the SET and a babe at 11mm so now I'm officially off their books and onto the midwife - just waiting for first appt!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Moo - that's great news.  Congratulations.  What I wouldnt give to get to see a wee heartbeat sometime soon!

Caroline - that's good news you will be starting tx again in 21 days!  Things have moved very quick with me too.  I went for my review appt today (after BFN 3 weeks ago) and consultant realised that today was my Day 21 this month and decided he would just start me again for FET!! So I am home with my synarel spray and a schedule.  All being well I will get to transfer on 14th May!  I am in shock and am feeling totally unprepared.  I have not been taking my vitamins and havent focussed on my diet since the BFN.  Am hoping it isn't going to cause me any problems.  I just felt like I needed to enjoy life for a bit without all the diet/drinking/having fun restrictions of the last few months.  Never expected to start again this quick and not sure if it is a good thing or not.  But hey, when he was offering me the chance to start today I was hardly going to turn him down!

Hi to everyone else, and hope its a good weekend.  It's gorgeous in Belfast today.

Jo


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Lexey - am hoping for a BFP from you pretty soon too  

This really is a rollercoaster isnt it!


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Moo - great news!!!

Jomag - wow!  I know you think you are not prepared, but I think you'll find that you are more prepared than you think!  I rebelled in between treatment - this means not taking my vitamins, which I have now started on again today, and drinking 2 cups of tea a day....not really rebelling is it!

Have a good weekend everyone!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

hi ladies

caroline, thats great news,  really pleased you can start soon you little rebel   wish you good luck this time round   

jomag, wow your on the roller-coaster again already  , i wouldn't worry about the vitamins ect, most women conceiving naturally do so unplanned without taking supplements with no harm. good luck   

moo great news on your scan   you must be over the moon

lexey hope the 2ww is not sending you too crazy

 everyone else hope your all ok?

Have a nice weekend everyone,

BB xx


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi 
bb good luck with scan tomorrow,let us know how u get on.   
me not much to report just waiting 9 day untill 1st scan can not wait too scared to do anouther hpt.
my (.)(.) hurt so much.    please stick little one,


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice easter break.

My comp has been playing up so i have not been on here for ages, all fixed now  

Thanks sar, not long for your scan now, good luck.       
I did a Hpt before my scan as i had bad cramps and a bleed for 2 days.

Well my scan went well and we have 1 healthy heartbeat and have been discharged for the clinic   DH was grinning from ear to ear watching the scan, it has made it more real to him now. he had been wonderful looking after me bless, i have felt so tired its unbelievable.
now i am just waiting for my booking in appt with the GP in a few weeks time.

BB xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Lexey, so sorry hun!!

BB - great news about the scan!!


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all hope you all doing well.

lexey really sorry about bfn u should tell dp so he can surport u aswell.    

bb great news about little heart beat so happy for u .keep in touch and fingers crossed we will be going though pg together. [fly]     [/fly]
me i am so scared about thursday i wont the scan but i dont if that makes sence.i keep thinging there is not going to be anything there and i dont know how i am going to deal with it if not.

i've been feeling really weid,tired and quesey but i have not been sick,but been off food awell (food make me feel ill.)

LOV SAR


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Sar - good luck with your scan!!      your little beanie is doing well!!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lexey:  and  for you and DH.

sar: Hope your scan goes well today.

babybluz: Pleased to see the result of your scan.

I'm going to clinic tomorrow for a scan, had small bleed Friday evening and then a bigger one (like AF but not clotty) on Monday. DH is stressing big time but I'm trusting God. Nurse I spoke to did say that it might be bit early to give definite diagnosis and I said that although heartbeat/s might not be there, the sac/s and fetal pole/s should be there and she said that's what they'll be looking for. Had no more bleeding since Monday night. Text my friend from church who said to stay horizontal as much as possible for a couple days. Want to go out but leaving it till after scan to be safe.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Cate, I hope and pray that everything will be ok for you!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Lexey, so sorry you got a bfn   Hope you tell DH soon so you can support each other.    

Cate, have the clinic said to lie down, i read you should keep moving every now and again to keep your blood flowing to the uterus.   for you that all is ok tomorrow  

Sar, we have the same symptoms so it must be a positive sign  
My fear of the scan was exactly the same as you and I'm sure i held my breath as the inserted the probe, i couldn't see the screen so was just waiting to hear the nurse saysomething .... luckily it was very quickly she said she could see a sac, then a heart beat. at last i could breathe.

It is quite weird being discharged from the clinic, i feel a bit in limbo now until my booking in appointment with the GP who do i turn to if i have any problems.

hope everyone else is ok?

BBxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's friends from church who've said it's safer if I stay horizontal as much as poss and only move when I need to. DH spoke to gp this morning to get sick note for me for work and she's said for me to rest until the scan.


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all

cate i hope you are taking it easy and resting.

me i had my scan today and i am over the moon,i was shaking like a leaf when i went in for scan dh came with me i was sure the nurse was going to say there was norting there because all i could see was a black blob then see made it bigger and see showed us 1 little heart beat,i had to stop my self from crying.dh had the biggest and happest smile i had every seen. [fly]        [/fly]


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

News on me is scan went well.  Got home about 2.15 (bus got in at just gone1pm but had to pick up sick note and take it into work then get couple things in town before heading home).  Also took pics of scan pics with my phone rather than scan them into DH's PC which is really slow.  News is we have twins, double the blessing.  Asked nurse what might have caused the bleed and she thought most likely it was Rio bedding in.  She also said it's debatable whether laying down after a bleed does any good or delays the inevitable.  If I do have any more bleeds I'll rest for a couple days so that I can give Brooke and Rio the best chance.  Heartbeats were there as well, still have to go up next Thursday when things will be even clearer.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Cate and Sar - so pleased that the scans have gone well for you!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

sar awwwwwww thats fab news, really pleased for you both

cate, fantastic news on having twins, yes rest up sensably don't go lifting stuff or vacuuming the hole house but you don't want to loose muscle tone bed resting either.

Caroline not long until you start another round i see, good luck  

I have come down with a sore throat and cold so feeling a bit under the weather, also been worried about my sister as she is about a week more pregnant than I and she has been bleeding for 4 days and is getting nowhere with the hospital for a early scan even her GP cant get her in until next tuesday.

hope everyone else is ok?

BB xxx


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Cate - very pleased to hear things are going well.  Twins too!  I guess when the big man upstairs wants to answer a prayer he really does it in style! If I were you I would be keeping my feet up as much as possible without turning into a complete couch potato.  Hey, after the twins turn up you won't get much chance to relax, so best make up for it now!

Caroline - any news on when you are starting again? I am a fortnight into the sniffers and starting to feel a bit groggy again.  I always know when they are taking effect when my curly hair loses its curl. So not a good look!  I only had one AF before they started me again so hopefully it won't be too much for me.  That will be three menopauses since September.  My poor ovaries, that's what I say!

BB - do hope your sis is ok.  It's a crime that she can't be seen until Tuesday.  She must be up the walls.  Hope your cold and sore throat dont knock you off your feet.  Go easy at the weekend.

Jo x


----------



## sar w (Sep 1, 2006)

hi all 

just a quick question i dropped my letter off at doctors and told them i was pregnant and asked what i have to do now receptionist rung midwife and she said i have to see GP for referral 1st.they booked appointment to see GP but it is not until 6/5/09 i will be nearly 10 weeks by then is this not a bit late,will i get my 12 week scan in time?


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello girls!!

Just got back from a lovely weekend in Stratford, chilling out before starting treatment again.

Well, all go again on Friday - get my Prostap injection and DRing here I come!!!  Time seems to have gone by so quickly this time!!

Sar - don't worry about your scan, I think with IVF they give you extra care and attention, so I'm sure you will get your scan still!!

BB - Hope your sister is doing ok - and you too!!

Jomag - so glad you have started again!!  Fingers crossed this time!!  We are hoping that third time lucky!!!  DH is feeling more confident this time...I think I am too!!!  Now need to get some accupunture booked!!

Hello to anyone else still reading!!!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Caroline - great to hear you have started again.  That didn't take long did it!  I always remember you because you were the first BFN when I joined this site and I was impressed at how positive you were.  Little did I know I would get my very own BFN very soon after you.  Here's hoping its our turn this time eh!!


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Jomag and Caroline - sending you lots of hugs for an easier time. You are both being incredibly strong and that will surely stand you in good stead for the weeks to come - will be looking out for you.

CAroline - I loved the acupuncture and am keen to book another session as soon as I am able - around15 weeks I think. Hope it works the same wonders for you as it has for me.

All going okay and quiet here - still no sickness or any other obvious symptoms but I have completely gone off so many foods it's driving me nuts as I only fancy spaghetti hoops and lucozade! Roll on 13 weeks scan on 7th May so I can have a bit more reassurance that I'm still pregnant!

Mooo.x


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Moo, glad you are doing well.  7th May will be such an exciting day for you, do let us know how it goes.  It always gives me a bit of hope when I hear good news stories on this thread!

Enjoy x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww thanks girls!!  Think the stress is getting to me this time as I now have laryngitis!!!  So off sick today as yesterday the phone rang all day and croaked my way through the day, now my voice has completely gone and have a dreadful headache, sore throat, etc!!!  Normally stress gives me tonsilitis!!  Oh well, the sun is shinning and hope that I'll feel better by lunch time and can spend this afternoon in the garden!!

Jomag -      this is our turn!!!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Caroline - stop your stressing now!!!  This very minute!  

I was mega stressed last time and I am convinced it helped bring on that BFN, so I'm trying to go for a different approach this time and see if it works.  I am doing everything I can not to dwell on it with my mum or DH as last time I think I bored them silly talking about it endlessly.  It is so difficult not to get all consumed by it all, but am hoping that a different attitude could mean a different outcome     

Enjoy your lazy day, and just enjoy that you are back on track again.  It's all good.

Jo x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

just a quick post to say  to Jomag an Caroline its your turn  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

yes boss!!! 

  to you all!!!

    to me and jomag!!


----------

